# Hashi is gone!!!Read on.



## bluejean (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I was diagnosed with Hashimotos disease two years ago. I tried to get started on a treatment with T3 but couldn't do it because my heart fibrillated. So, my naturopath suggested that I become gluten free, remove the mercury from my teeth, purchase all organic foods and become a vegetarian. I did all of that and last week after a solid year of being a gluten free vegan I went to a new doctor in a new town (we moved) and had labs done. The good news is that now there is not a trace of Hashi's. My thyroid is functioning normally. I wanted to share this with everyone because this works. If you need more inspiration watch


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, good for you.

But just so you know.......if you truly had Hashimoto's, it is an autoimmune disease. Autoimmune diseases can go into remission, then reappear, and do the cycle over and over again.

I hope you had antibodies blood tests done. Would be nice if you would post before and after results of all tests.


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm a newbie and will be posting my history and numbers soon. I'm still waiting for the anti- bodies test which I had to request twice. Lynn, you crack me up.  Well said!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

LOL Not sure why I crack you up, but hey......laughs are good.


----------

